# Pics of Case w/blade



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

Just a couple pics of one of our loaders last night. We had about 10 inches. More pics added to my web page.


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

More


----------



## Maverick (Nov 14, 2001)

Last one.


----------

